# Turbo parts for sale.



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey anyone in CA, I have the following items for sale:

Hot shot manifold/egr pipe/downpipe (950)
370cc injectors (100)
JWT ecu w/Turbo Cam, 370cc, 240sx MAF program (750)
intercooler piping (100)
exhaust (2.5") (150)
Eibach Prokits (90)
Kyb agx's (150)
Pacesetter short shifter w/ES bushing (80)
solid motor mounts (will require trade) (150)
Fiber Images CF hood (will require trade) (350)
Suspension Technique sway bars (150)
JGY lsd (never used) (175)
JWT Stage 2 pressure plate (400)
JWT Stage 2 clutch disc (150)
NX2000 brake upgrade (will require trade) (190)

I can bring any of these items to the Mossy Nissan meet. The prices listed are what I'm hoping to get for the item but please email me if you want to make an offer on anything. (if you add the stuff up you can easily see you can turbo a 1.6 with a clutch that can handle the power, for very cheap!)

[email protected]

Use that email!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bump for a buddy

James....you're acutally showing to a meet?!?!? Wow.


----------



## dEVIL (Feb 5, 2005)

*LSD & 370cc Inj*

Still have the LSD, is it for a sr20 open diff.. do you have all the hardware, and is it street or drag set up.. What vehicle did the Injectors come off , and are they in working order.. thanks..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

All I have left is the exhaust. You should check the date of the original post.


----------

